# Anti vax protests



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Not sure if these are happening cross country…but it sickens me that people are protesting outside hospitals In Toronto. Some People entering hospitals are having the worst day of their lives….accidents, cancer treatments, heart attacks. Go protest at The Legislature.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In any large population, there will inevitably be a number of half wits, as observed by the spelling of "scietists".


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

sags said:


> In any large population, there will inevitably be a number of half wits.


We seem to have more than our share in Alberta. Some of them in our Provincial Government. Unclear to me why these protests are in front of health facilities. Could be all about their burning desire to obtain media coverage. Protesting in front on the steps of city hall or the Provincial capital would be ho hum.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

BC has experienced a similar thing and they have been shamed by the population at large, politicians and government officials. Protests are now in front of provincial buildings but get minimal to zero media coverage. The media is partly to blame for this of course but we don't seem to have a lot of bright lights in that profession in recent times.

The appropriate solution would be to triage unvaccinated covid patients out of ER into the parking lots across the street.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I categorically disapprove of violent protests.
I don't think they should protest at hospitals, however I am very leery of restricting where people can protest. 

Creating a free speech zone is basically saying that everywhere else that right doesn't exist, and that's a dangerous precedent.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Protests should require a permit and permission of the land owner.......on public or private land.

Just like you can't hold a parade downtown Toronto that will inconvenience everyone else, you can't hold a protest that inconveniences others.

It doesn't have to be complicated.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Mostly conservatives protesting, with violent outcome. 
Funny how cons were all pacifists and condemning violence during anti-fa and BLM protests. Violence is not the answer.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

fstamand said:


> Mostly conservatives protesting, with violent outcome.
> Funny how cons were all pacifists and condemning violence during anti-fa and BLM protests. Violence is not the answer.


“Violence “ of anti vaxxers is not even close to violence of terrorists groups like BLM and Antifa


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Not sure if these are happening cross country…but it sickens me that people are protesting outside hospitals In Toronto. Some People entering hospitals are having the worst day of their lives….accidents, cancer treatments, heart attacks. *Go protest at The Legislature.*


 ... the Legislature is a couple of blocks up, too far away apparently and so is TO's cityhall for these morons.

Our premier, mayor along with the chief police officer has shown no teeth with these increasing incidents. Lots of hot air blowing ... as gesture of "thanks" to front line "heroes", let along protecting them.

It's about time legislation be brought in, if not the use of facial recognition and data collection on this so-called group of Canadian Frontline Nurses? Sounds like a front of hoodlums to me.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Follow Mr. Matt conversations.

Classic passive aggressive personality.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ If you were referring to me, what were you expecting? Or better yet, prefer? A passive-passive personality? Or an all-out aggressive personality?


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ If you were referring to me, what were you expecting? Or better yet, prefer? A passive-passive personality? Or an all-out aggressive personality?


Is your name Mr. Matt?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Okee then.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Protests should require a permit and permission of the land owner.......on public or private land.
> 
> Just like you can't hold a parade downtown Toronto that will inconvenience everyone else, you can't hold a protest that inconveniences others.
> 
> It doesn't have to be complicated.


I do and don't agree. They'll simply deny permits. I do not think that any government official should be able to decide which protests are okay and which are not.

I don't think any protestor should be permitted to obstruct the otherwise lawful actions of another person.

However they can protest wherever they want, as long as they don't obstruct others. This includes hospital access, and union strike lines.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, PM himself tells people to protest hospitals and not politicians.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Well, PM himself tells people to protest hospitals and not politicians.


Care to backup that claim?
Sounds pretty far fetched even for Trudeau.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Trudeau to protesters: ‘Isn’t there a hospital you should be going to bother right now?’ - National | Globalnews.ca


Trudeau was preparing to sit down for an interview, but protesters blared loud music and shouted obscenities from across the parking lot.




globalnews.ca





I know it was tongue in cheek, but honestly he should praise the protesters for protesting the guilty party and not bothering health care officials.
Global news were interviewing protesters in Edmonton and asked why they are at hospital and legislature - answer: there was more of us under legislature yesterday, you just didn't cover it


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Trudeau to protesters: ‘Isn’t there a hospital you should be going to bother right now?’ - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Trudeau was preparing to sit down for an interview, but protesters blared loud music and shouted obscenities from across the parking lot.
> ...


 ... time for you to join the cult.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Definition of a cult:

"a system of religious veneration and devotion directed toward a particular figure or object"

Now ask yourself this: 
are those who do not want government or specific figure dictating their life in a cult?

Or are those who want corrupt racist to direct their lives a part of a cult?

If your answer is the former then read the definition again, give your head a shake, and try again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trudeau says that if he is re-elected he will create legislation banning protests against hospitals and health workers, abortion clinics, and designated places.

There should be designated "speaker corners" in large parks where protestors can get a permit and gather.

Counter protests would be located in a different area. Protest organizers will be able to "book" areas of parks similar to booking for a family picnic.

It will be a new criminal offense, similar to the special protections for police officers, and officers of the courts.

As a special designation the punishments will be more severe just as assault on a police officer is more serious than common assault.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Definition of a cult:
> 
> "a system of religious veneration and devotion directed toward a particular figure or object"
> 
> ...


 ... maybe you should be shaking your head. 

If you had figured (by your definitions above) that the government of Canada is a cult headed by 1 guy (the PM), then you should be moving to your own island where there is no "corrupt" government or specific "racist" figure to "dictate" you. You have all the freedom to do whatever you want there on your own island ... and don't forget to get those hooligans to join you there too.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Trudeau says that if he is re-elected he will *introduce legislation that bans protests against hospitals and health workers, abortion clinics, and other designated places.*
> 
> There should be designated "speaker corners" in large parks where protestors can get a permit and gather. Counter protests would be located in a different area. Protest organizers will be able to "book" areas of parks similar to booking for a family picnic.
> 
> ...


 ... about time.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

That already exists. Critical Infrastructure Defense Act.
They can't block access to hospitals and hospitals themselves.
Those who do can be and should be prosecuted


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe they should follow PV MX lead and designate Covid-free hospitals. CMQ Premier is where all Covid cases are sent and CMQ Bucerias takes only non-Covid cases like my wife's hip replacement operation. We could go without concerns about being exposed to Covid.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Who'll be paying for the 2 tier for services plus do we have the resources for that? Keep in mind the mobile MASH-like hospitals dedicated for Covid patients have been dismantled (last I read).


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> That already exists. Critical Infrastructure Defense Act.
> They can't block access to hospitals and hospitals themselves.
> Those who do can be and should be prosecuted


It's easier for a politician to say they'll pass a new law than actually enforce the existing law.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Trudeau to protesters: ‘Isn’t there a hospital you should be going to bother right now?’ - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Trudeau was preparing to sit down for an interview, but protesters blared loud music and shouted obscenities from across the parking lot.
> ...


So the PM who did blackface more times than he can count, who admires Chinas dictatorship, who promised not to call a COVID election, and thinks Budgets balance themselves, wants people to protest at hospitals.

And he's TIED in the polls?
Was O'Toole eating babies or something?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> It's easier for a politician to say they'll pass a new law than actually enforce the existing law.


Yeah. The citizens shouldn't be so ignorant though to buy that crap.
The law already exists so if you praise promises to introduce it - I am sorry, but you are a gullible idiot


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Yeah. The citizens shouldn't be so ignorant though to buy that crap.
> The law already exists so if you praise promises to introduce it - I am sorry, but you are a gullible idiot


 ... not every gullible idiot/citizen in this country is a political genius like you. Why don't you run for PM or act as a lawyer for the PMO?

Wait ... I forgot about the "Freedom Island" ... somewhere on this planet.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

O'Toole has lost a lot of votes for his support of the un-vaxxed.

The Liberals now lead in the popular vote and are way ahead in the projected seat counts.

O'Toole was well ahead in the polls before he started courting the un-vaxxed vote.

It is a shame Conservatives haven't learned not to listen to the ding dongs in right wing media.

Ding dong.......losers calling.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... not every gullible idiot/citizen in this country is a political genius like you. Why don't you run for PM or act as a lawyer for the PMO?
> 
> Wait ... I forgot about the "Freedom Island" ... somewhere on this planet.


Again, you still haven't learned how to read.

I have nothing against people voting for Trudeau.
You can support racism, corruption, and not condemn genocide in exchange for 500 OAS. If those are your values then fine - we differ here, but difference can be respected.

But if you praise for making a promise to create a law that already exists - then yeah, that is being a gullible idiot.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Again, you still haven't learned how to read.
> 
> I have nothing against people voting for Trudeau.
> You can support racism, corruption, and not condemn genocide in exchange for 500 OAS. If those are your values then fine - we differ here, but difference can be respected.
> ...


... you want to try that yourself, re-read what you posted and then use a bit of comprehension (aka your brain/think). If I "knew" such a law existed, I wouldn't have said "about time". Would I? And since "you" "knew" such a law existed, and then go on spinning it as "praise a promise to create such an existing law" tells me, not only you're a genius (with the political spewing s thrown in for good), you're a pathetic one. This is confirmed further with your insult on calling those not in the know as being a guillible idiot.

Btw, don't make assumptions (actually outright allegations) that I support "racism", "corruption" and "don't condemn genocide" in exchange for $500 OAS when I don't even f-cking qualify. Nice try on the tactic for those yearning for a Cult on Freedom Island, one where you belong.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Trudeau says that if he is re-elected he will create legislation banning protests against hospitals and health workers, abortion clinics, and designated places.
> 
> There should be designated "speaker corners" in large parks where protestors can get a permit and gather.
> 
> ...


Great idea, well have "free expression"
But only in certain places, at certain times, and only things previously approved and permitted by the government.

Sorry, we should be free to express ourselves however we want, and there should only be reasonable restrictions on hurting others.

We should be able to protest at a hospital, however we should not be allowed to interfere with anybodies access to health care.

Of course restricting free speech is really a dog whistle to rile up those who believe in human rights.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Maybe they should follow PV MX lead and designate Covid-free hospitals. CMQ Premier is where all Covid cases are sent and CMQ Bucerias takes only non-Covid cases like my wife's hip replacement operation. We could go without concerns about being exposed to Covid.


That will only work in the largest cities.

Kitchener only really has 1 hospital, and they're the 10th largest city.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... not every gullible idiot/citizen in this country is a political genius like you. Why don't you run for PM or act as a lawyer for the PMO?
> 
> Wait ... I forgot about the "Freedom Island" ... somewhere on this planet.


It isn't about being political genius.
It is simple verification.
If you support a policy/law/idea, verify whether what is being told to you is true or simply another lie from a politician.
This will allow you to make INFORMED decision.
Your decision is likely differ from mine. That is perfectly fine. It is important that the decision made is INFORMED though.
Ignorance and gullibility are interchangeable in this place.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> That will only work in the largest cities.
> 
> Kitchener only really has 1 hospital, and they're the 10th largest city.


Put the unvaxxed in portables on the grounds......like they have at schools.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Put the unvaxxed in portables on the grounds......like they have at schools.


Yes, we should segregate all the impure.
Are you reliving your youth when some people thought segregation and discrimination were a good idea?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If a patient has any serious infectious disease they are segregated from the other patients.

The official term for it is "isolation"......which means you are isolated in a negative pressure room and everyone gowns with PPE to render treatment.

Perhaps you prefer covid patients to wander around the hospital, go to the cafeteria for a Timmies, and step outside for a smoke.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> If a patient has any serious infectious disease they are segregated from the other patients.
> 
> The official term for it is "isolation"......which means you are isolated in a negative pressure room and everyone gowns with PPE to render treatment.
> 
> Perhaps you prefer covid patients to wander around the hospital, go to the cafeteria for a Timmies, and step outside for a smoke.


No COVID patients are isolated, and we all support that.
You're the one suggesting we segregate unvaccinated people. Which is nonsensical.

If they don't have COVID, there is no problem.
If they do have COVID, they should be isolated. Because they can spread COVID.

Vaccination status, race, and political affiliation are irrelevant.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you were waiting for an elevator and when the door opened a guy inside said......"be advised that I have covid"........would you go inside ?

I think most people would choose not enter the elevator and share the ride with a covid infected person.

The problem is that unvaxxed are the main spreaders of covid and we don't know who they are.......so you might be sharing the elevator with them.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> Put the unvaxxed in portables on the grounds......like they have at schools.


Nazism is clearly well and alive in Canada


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People are organizing on social media to provide protection for the healthcare workers against the crazy protestors.

Some nurses have been verbally and physically attacked in parking lots when arriving for late night shifts.

People are taking matters into their own hands to provide protection for them.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> People are organizing on social media to provide protection for the healthcare workers against the crazy protestors.
> 
> Some nurses have been verbally and physically attacked in parking lots when arriving for late night shifts.
> 
> People are taking matters into their own hands.


The reason people are organizing on social media, is because the government is refusing to enforce the law.

It actually seems possible that Trudeau is encouraging these protests and falsely claiming O'Toole is anti-vaxx to rescue the election.
False controversey is good politics when you're evil.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, if they actually enforce the law then Trudeau won't be able to lie and have introduction of existing law as his campaign policy - Canadian voters don't verify facts and he is capitalizing.
Of course while throwing healthcare workers and patients under the bus but not like he cares.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

O'Toole can't have it both ways. He stands for the healthcare workers or he stands for the unvaxxed mob.

He stands for doctors and nurses fighting to save lives, or for those people shrieking, screaming, and threatening them.

There is no wiggle room for O'Toole here.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> O'Toole can't have it both ways. He stands for the healthcare workers or he stands for the unvaxxed mob.


He can have it both. 
Easily.
You can disagree with someone yet still respect their right to have an opinion and control over their body.
You can protect healthcare workers from harassment by enforcing existing laws
And at the same time you can protect right to peaceful protest by not breaking human rights.

Unless you believe in 'pure' ideology and that only one way is a good way to live and others aren't worth a thought, then you will be able to understand that.
There is a lot of indication that you would fit in perfectly in Germany in 1930s though so I am starting to understand why you see the world the way you do


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Who are these people ? Aren't they worry about their jobs ? If you are an employer, would you hire these trouble makers ?
Blacklist them and send the list to all the hospitals in the country....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Benting said:


> Who are these people ? Aren't they worry about their jobs ? If you are an employer, would you hire these trouble makers ?
> Blacklist them and send the list to all the hospitals in the country....


Or obligate them to wear David Star or similar sigh 😂🤣


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> O'Toole can't have it both ways. He stands for the healthcare workers or he stands for the unvaxxed mob.
> 
> He stands for doctors and nurses fighting to save lives, or for those people shrieking, screaming, and threatening them.
> 
> There is no wiggle room for O'Toole here.


Trudeau and the provincial dictators want to regulate womens bodies, and decide what they can and can not do with them.

O'Toole is the only pro-choice pro-vaxx candidate.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe in your mind, but in the public's mind..........not so much.

O'Toole tried to sneak through with "liberal" talk, but he didn't walk the walk, so Canadians weren't fooled.

When his true intentions were revealed, his support reversed and dropped away. His failure to support mandatory vaccinations cost him the election.

The Liberals are now in range of a possible majority government.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The Liberals are now in range of a possible majority government.


Yeah, the power grab pandemic election that he promised he wouldn't undertake worked out for the liar in chief.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Like the unnecessary election called in Nova Scotia that the Conservatives won ? The US election ? The Israeli election ?

The election call was fine with Conservatives while they were leading in the polls.

Then when the Liberals went into the lead....oh woe is us, the election shouldn't have been called.

Next Conservatives will mimic the US Republicans every election they lose was rigged, but not elections they win.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Hitler won elections on exactly the same message that Trudeau promotes now. 
It is effective. Disastrous, but effective


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hitler never won an election. We have been down that road before.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Funny how he always brings nazism to topic. Doesn't he know today's "nazis" are ultra right conservatives?

His buddy Hitler had zero liberal bones in his body.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> Hitler never won an election. We have been down that road before.


And you were wrong that time and you are wrong now. He won election.
Same as Trudeau. With same ideas and values.
Neither of them have liberal values. 
Other than a mustache, they are exactly the same at the time of election.
Go to couple museums in Berlin, learn about what happened in Germany in between wars. Then you will see the parallel


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Like the unnecessary election called in Nova Scotia that the Conservatives won ? The US election ? The Israeli election ?


The US election is scheduled by law.



> The election call was fine with Conservatives while they were leading in the polls.


NO it wasn't okay then, and it isn't okay now.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> And you were wrong that time and you are wrong now. He won election.
> Same as Trudeau. With same ideas and values.
> Neither of them have liberal values.
> Other than a mustache, they are exactly the same at the time of election.
> Go to couple museums in Berlin, learn about what happened in Germany in between wars. Then you will see the parallel


Same nonsense about Hitler and Mussolini sags published in another thread! Is anybody learns history in Canadaian schools?!
One had mustache, another had beard and blackface 
Both are dictators!
P.S. In trudeau exactly same amount of liberalism as amount of democracy in Democratic People's Republic of Korea LOL


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Good luck rewriting history.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> Good luck rewriting history.


Then why do you keep trying?
Hitler won election in July 1932, November 1932 (wannabe dictators really like early dissolutions), March 1933, and then referendum in 1934 (although last two raised questions about methods).
Mussolini won in 1924

Just because you have no knowledge, doesn't mean you get to deny history


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hitler was appointed Chancellor by President Hindenberg. He seized power when Hindenberg died.

At the time that Hindenberg appointed Hitler as Chancellor, the Nazi Party was a minority in the coalition government.

After consolidating the Presidency and Chancellorship........Hitler banned all elections.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

sags said:


> Hitler was appointed Chancellor by President Hindenberg. He seized power when Hindenberg died.


Yeah, because he won elections........










Man, read a book from time to time on a topic before spewing your nonsense


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Parties needed 50% of the vote and 50% of the seats to "win" the election and form a government.

The Nazis were only one party in a minority government without a clear winner.

Hindenberg appointed Hitler as Chancellor. He could have appointed any of the party leaders he wanted to.

When Hindenberg died, Hitler consolidated the power of the Presidency and Chancellorship and created a new title......ending future elections.

*Führer, also spelled Fuehrer, German Führer*, (“Leader”), *title used by Adolf Hitler to define his role of absolute authority* in Germany's Third Reich (1933–45).


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

You claimed he never won election. That is simply not true. He won and formed minority government at first, to then have a referendum (in case you don't know what it means - another vote) to see whether he can change constitution and seize more power.
Other opposition parties couldn't agree to form minority government so as a leader of the party who won the election, he was appointed chancellor.
He was appointed chancellor after he won election in order to form minority government.
You know, like the one we had in Canada for past 2 years, where Trudeau won election and was appointed prime minister to form minority government.
Coincidentally, Trudeau, same as Hitler, also tried to introduce dictatorship in COVID bill, but luckily that didn't pass.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hitler had no authority to form a government, as the Nazis were a minority with only 37% of the vote.

The other parties held 63% of the vote and could have formed a coalition government.

Hindenberg appointed Hitler as Chancellor to break the impasse.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Canada we have different rules for what happens in a minority government situation.

We don't have a President to appoint the PM, so we rely on votes of confidence and coalition governments.

Hitler was never elected by the German people to become the leader. He was one of several party leaders who could have been appointed.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Of course he had authority to form a government.
Exactly the same as Trudeau had authority to form a government in 2019.
It is exactly the same system as in Canada once parliament is formed (election system make it virtually impossible to form majority government by a single party, although Mussolini in elections in 1924 managed to do so despite your denying of history).
Leader of the party who won is appointed chancellor/prime minister unless opposition parties form a coalition.
Hitler was appointed chancellor exactly on the same premise as Trudeau was appointed Prime Minister.
Then, Hitler and Trudeau both dissolved the parliament, calling another election.
Hitler and his coalition partner then gained enough votes to form majority government.

They both attempted to introduce dictatorship. One was successful, the other one luckily was not.
Enabling Act on March 23, 1933 gave Hitler dictatorial powers.
Liberal Bill, reveled on March 23, 2020 luckily didn't gain enough support to give Trudeau dictatorial powers


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The government is always operational. It wouldn't make any logical sense to not have a functioning government to deal with emergencies at any time.

The government in office retains power until another government officially replaces them.

Any party that has the most seats, but not a majority of 170 or more, must form a coalition with enough other MPs to form a government.

Winning the most seats does not guarantee forming a government. If the Conservatives win the most seats, it is quite likely they would not form a government.

The Liberals and NDP would vote together to form a coalition government to block the Conservatives.

The PM has the first option to form a government. He would go to the Governor General with proof that he could form a majority with the NDP.

Even if the Conservatives win the most seats, the PM is not obligated to step down. He could retain power until there he loses a vote of confidence.

It isn't as simple as you would make it.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Ironically, your post about ignorance is very ignorant. You aren't helping yourself.

I am well aware of that. Why do you think there was election in Germany March 1933, just 2 months after Hitler was appointed chancellor? - because Hitler wanted majority government.
Same reason there is now election in Canada. Because Trudeau wanted majority government, despite already being Prime Minister (same as Hitler already being Chancellor)
And he won the majority government March 1933

January 1933 he was appointed chancellor simply because opposition parties didn't agree to form a coalition. Precisely like you said would be necessary to block the party which won election.
Hitler actually had most votes and seats in previous elections too, but opposition parties managed to form coalition government. This time they didn't so he was appointed chancellor.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So now you admit that Hitler didn't win the election but claim he won the election in March 1933.

In January 1933, the Nazis seized complete power in Germany, and were on a rampage of threats and violence against all opponents.

The election in March 1933 was a sham.

T_he 1933 election followed the previous year's two elections (July and November) and Hitler's appointment as Chancellor. In the months before the 1933 election, brownshirts and SS displayed "terror, repression and propaganda [...] across the land",[1]: 339  and Nazi organizations "monitored" the vote process. In Prussia 50,000 members of the SS, SA and Der Stahlhelm were ordered to monitor the votes by acting Interior Minister Hermann Göring, as auxiliary police.__[2]_









March 1933 German federal election - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Hitler won 4 consecutive elections in Germany.
Mussolini won 1 election with over 60% of popular vote in Italy

Hitler's rise to power is exactly the same that Trudeau has attempted and is now attempting.
Including attempt to introduce dictatorship through legislature.
Coincidentally both on March 23.

You really should study history of Germany between World War I and World War II.
It is extremely important time period as you get to learn how the atrocities of World War II came to be. It is valuable lesson to make sure the history doesn't get repeated.
You lying about the history isn't helpful - learn from it and don't repeat same mistakes.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's pretty amazing how an anti-vax protest held in Toronto diverts to a puking history lesson of Nazism ... I gather it's a specialty if not profession of a couple of posters on this forum.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Yes, those who want to avoid mistakes from the past, learn how those mistakes were committed to make sure it doesn't happen again.
When you have your country torn down and your great-grandparents killed by Nazis for helping those the government determined -unpure, unworthy, lesser people, then yes, you tend to be sensitive to the rise of the same rhetoric and to exactly same patterns developing.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> It's pretty amazing how an anti-vax protest held in Toronto diverts to a puking history lesson of Nazism ... I gather it's a specialty if not profession of a couple of posters on this forum.


Just because you have no foresight doesn't mean others don't.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

damian13ster said:


> Hitler's rise to power is exactly the same that Trudeau has attempted and is now attempting.


This is really nutty stuff, man. Way out of touch with reality.

The only western leader in recent times who has come close to being a dictator is Trump. Thankfully the US military (Joint Chiefs of Staff) prepared for Trump's overthrow attempt, but that was a very close call. Truly unprecedented that the military had to respond to the insurrection with this letter about the election results.

Trump tried dismantling government and in the days leading up to confirmation of the president, even fired senior defense officials and installed his guys in the Pentagon. He was preparing to seize power.

This was a VERY dangerous situation.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The government is always operational. It wouldn't make any logical sense to not have a functioning government to deal with emergencies at any time.
> 
> The government in office retains power until another government officially replaces them.
> 
> Any party that has the most seats, but not a majority of 170 or more, must form a coalition with enough other MPs to form a government.


No, for example, the 2019 Liberal election where there was no coalition



> Even if the Conservatives win the most seats, the PM is not obligated to step down. He could retain power until there he loses a vote of confidence.


He's only the PM until the GG appoints a new PM. 
It would be a break of convention if the CPC wins the most seats and is not appointed PM. Could happen, but it would really undermine the credibility of the GG and the incoming government.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Just because you have no foresight doesn't mean others don't.


 ... right, and those with the foresight are bloody geniuses in predicting what they want. 

Moderators, what is this thread for? Non mainstream COVID info


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Yes, those who want to avoid mistakes from the past, learn how those mistakes were committed to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> When you have your country torn down and your great-grandparents killed by Nazis for helping those the government determined -unpure, unworthy, lesser people, then yes, you tend to be sensitive to the rise of the same rhetoric and to exactly same patterns developing.


 .... still time to form your own Cult on Freedom Island.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> That will only work in the largest cities.
> 
> Kitchener only really has 1 hospital, and they're the 10th largest city.


Actually Bucerias is in a neighboring state, comparable to Waterloo.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Actually Bucerias is in a neighboring state, comparable to Waterloo.


Huh?
Most areas only have one hospital, you can't designate the ONLY hospital COVID free.
My example with Kitchener is that it's a large center, with only 1 hospital.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Had they known how serious the Covid would be, they likely would have designated hospitals as covid hospitals.

Too late now to set them up with equipment and staffing, but if the pandemic continues it should be an option.

We can't continue to delay treatments for other patients because dummies don't want to get vaccinated.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Huh?
> Most areas only have one hospital, you can't designate the ONLY hospital COVID free.
> My example with Kitchener is that it's a large center, with only 1 hospital.


Agreed. The largest hospital was designated Covid and those who drove to the next state wanted to be in a Covid-free facility (for a hip replacement).


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Agreed. The largest hospital was designated Covid and those who drove to the next state wanted to be in a Covid-free facility (for a hip replacement).


For many people that drive could be hours.
In my case the main hospital is the regional trauma center, which is full of COVID cases.

Nice idea, but not really practical for Canada.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

How come I haven't heard of any anti-vax protests in Alberta? Or were there?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It looks like people in Alberta would rather protest against the lack of vaccinations, testing and restrictions.

Premier Kenney didn't deliver "the best summer ever" and people aren't happy .......as the polls show.

Kenney has gone from O'Toole's favorite guy to "who is Jason Kenney ?

When hospitals are overflowing, surgeries and treatments are getting cancelled.......reality sets in.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> It looks like people in Alberta would rather protest against the lack of vaccinations, testing and restrictions.
> 
> Premier Kenney didn't deliver "the best summer ever" and people aren't happy .......as the polls show.
> 
> Kenney has gone from O'Toole's favorite guy to "who is Jason Kenney ?


 ... getting that guy to utter the "I'm sorry" is like pulling fingernails and then after the words are uttered - is he "really, truly, geniunely, sincerely" sorry? I bet not. As previously noted in another thread(?), why is he still premier?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Because he was democratically elected and until there is new election he will still be a premier. Not that hard to understand in a democracy.

I don't think people are protesting against vaccine at all. That's huge mislabel.
People are protesting against mandates. There is significant difference


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

PPC instead of anti-vaccines protests , should have do protest to change current election system


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

After Notley brought Alberta to its knees she didn't even apologize. Thats why Kenney won with the largest majority in Alberta history. I hope we don't need to be retaught the NDP lesson again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Alberta Conservatives have had 3 Provincial Parties with 13 (elected and interim) leaders over the 15 years since Ralph Klein left office.

It looks like yet another leader will bite the dust.

No wonder they have no long term planning.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> No wonder they have no long term planning.


Yeah, but that's the nature of politics.

Trudeaus answer to all the problems is to kick it down the road and let his kids clean up the mess. I don't think we're likely to see politicians who do the hard work of cleaning it up.

Chretien was successful at cutting.
Ford is trying, but all we get are protests.


----------

